# ¿Dónde comprar conmutador audio rca con control de volumen y mando a distancia?



## BoR (Ene 12, 2011)

Buenas.

Edito: Es mi primer mensaje, así que encantado de estar por aqui.

Necesito comprar algo como esto pero con mando a distancia, y no encuentro nada por ningún sitio.







¿Alguien sabe de alguna tienda bien sea física u on-line donde comprarlo?






También tengo que comprar un splitter HDMI 1-4.


----------



## angelwind (Ene 12, 2011)

fijate en Todovision, Paraná 332. Suelen tener de ese tipo de cosas.
Suerte!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> fijate en Todovision, Paraná 332. Suelen tener de ese tipo de cosas.


Me parece un poco difícil que vaya allí.... es Cantabria...España supongo....


----------



## angelwind (Ene 12, 2011)

Ostia! que fuí c***ón y g***po***s!!
Eso pasa por pensar que somos el ombligo del mundo...
...¿Es que no lo somos acaso???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Eso pasa por pensar que somos el ombligo del mundo...
> ...*¿Es que no lo somos acaso?*??


Hummmm...parecido....somos un agujero del mundo, pero no sé si precisamente el ombligo


----------



## BoR (Ene 12, 2011)

Perdón, la culpa fue mía que no lo puse claramente que debería ser una tienda on-line.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------

